# RADIOACTIVE dog bowls at petco



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Petco has determined that one of its foreign suppliers used stainless steel mistakenly containing small quantities of Cobalt-60 when fabricating certain orders of certain SKUs/models of stainless steel pet food bowls. Cobalt-60 is a radioactive material commonly used in industrial gauging equipment and other uses.

We don’t know for certain how it got into our product, but we believe it came from scrap metal that had some Cobalt-60 accidentally mixed in. The affected products were found to emit low levels of radiation.


RECALL ALERT: Petco Issues Recall & Warning on Stainless Steel Dog Bowls | The Dogington Post


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

****.
Haha I forgot this forum doesn't let one type cuss words. 

This sucks.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

This is pretty old news, it was announced last summer (see the date on the article) and it seemed pretty much like an abundance of caution more than anything.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

ahhh i didnt notice that. it popped up in my facebook feed yesterday so i thought it was new.


----------

